# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Emra musliman

## Lani_dr

"Ju do të thirreni në ditën e kijametit me emrat tuaj dhe me emrat e baballarëve tuaj"
"Emërtoni fëmijët tuaj me emra të bukur"





Emrat e gjinisë femërore



A
Abide........................................adhur  uese
Abire........................................flutu  rake
Adhra........................................marga  ritarë i pashpuar
Adile........................................e drejtë
Afife........................................e pastër, e thjeshtë, e qartë
Afie........................................larg nga çdo problem
Afije........................................e pastër nga çdo sëmundje dhe nga çdo pikëllim
Afshin........................................që driçon si yll
Aida........................................mysafi  re, ajo që kthehet
Aishe........................................bashk  ëshortja e pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam]
Ajisha........................................e pasur
Ajra........................................e respektueshme
Akile........................................e mençur, e urtë
Alije........................................fisni  ke
Alime........................................e ditur
Amale........................................shpre  së, synim
Amelia........................................besn  ike, e bukur
Amire........................................grua bujare, princeshë
Anbere........................................erë e mirë peme
Anisa........................................e afërt, intime
Anika........................................unike
Anum........................................dhurat  ë e Zotit
Ariana........................................plot  ë jetë
Arife........................................e ditur
Asie........................................shpres  ë
Asime........................................mbroj  tëse
Atifa........................................dhemb  shuri
Atika........................................e lashtë
Ajana........................................fatlu  me
Azize........................................e çmueshme
kthehu lart

B
Bahije........................................vezu  lluese, e bukur
Bahire........................................e shkëlqyeshme
Basile........................................e patrembur, guximtare
Basime........................................e buzëqeshur
Bedrije........................................që gjason në hënën e plotë
Baha........................................e vlefshme
Belige........................................e kthjellët
Belkisa........................................emë  r i mbretëreshës Sebee, e cila pranoi Islamin para Sulejmanit alejhi selam
Belsame........................................që jep erë të mirë
Berie........................................e pastër, pa të meta
Besire........................................vizi  onare, largpamëse
kthehu lart

D
Damime........................................shoq  ëruese
Dania........................................e bukur
Danin........................................princ  eshë
Daria........................................e ditur, me kulturë
Dijae........................................drita  , lindja e diellit
Dijba........................................dëgju  eshmëri
Durdane........................................per  lë
Duxhana........................................shi
Dhafire........................................tri  umfuese
Dhakire........................................për  kujtuese e Allahut
Dhalile........................................hij  e
Dhekije........................................e mençur, inteligjente
kthehu lart

E
Elife........................................e butë, shoqëruese
Elmase........................................diam  ante, flori
Eliza........................................unike  , e çmueshme
Emane........................................që ka shpresë në atë çka dëshiron, besnike
Enuare........................................ndri  çuese
Eribe........................................e shkathtë, e zellshme, e mençur
Erina........................................zonjë e bukur
Ermina........................................miqë  sore
Esma........................................sahabi  je, vajza e Ebu Bekrit radiallahu anhu
kthehu lart

F
Fadile........................................epër  si
Faide........................................e vlefshme, e zellshme, e dobishme
Faktah........................................pëll  umb
Faize........................................e sukseshme, fitimtare
Falisha........................................fat  mirësi
Fara........................................perënd  im i diellit
Farha........................................lumtu  ri
Farhin........................................e ngallëzyer
Faria........................................e dashur, e butë
Feriha........................................e lumtur
Farkanda........................................e lumtur, me fat
Faris........................................jetë
Fariza........................................drit  ë
Fatima........................................vajz  a e Profetit sal-lallahu alejhi ue selam
Fejruz........................................ngjy  rë e bruztë
Ferjat........................................drit  ë dielli e lezetshme
Fehare........................................kren  are, që mburret
Fehime........................................inte  ligjente
Fehmida........................................int  eligjente dhe e urtë
Femida........................................e urtë
Fekihe........................................që kupton
Fekire........................................eleg  ante
Ferashe........................................flu  tur
Ferhane........................................e lumtur, krenare
Feride........................................unik  e, e vetme, e çmueshme
Feroza........................................gur i çmuar
Fesihe........................................elok  uente
Feuzije........................................fit  imtare
Fikrije........................................e mençur, mendimtare
Furkane........................................që dallon të mirën nga e keqja, lule
kthehu lart

G
Gajda........................................e re dhe e njomë
Galibe........................................domi  nante
Galije........................................erëm  irë, e çmueshme
Garibah........................................e huaj, e çuditshme
Gazije........................................luft  ëtare
Gufrane........................................që fal
kthehu lart

H
Habibe........................................e dashur, mike
Hadare........................................e gjelbërt
Hadika........................................e mrekullueshme, kopshtare
Halisa........................................e dëlirë
Hanije........................................e këndshme
Haxher........................................e fortë si guri, gurore
Hadije........................................udhë  zuese për në rrugën e drejtë, dhuruese
Hafije........................................fisn  ike, e fshehur prej të tjerëve
Halaue........................................e ëmbël, e shijshme
Khalide........................................e përjetshme, e paharruar
Hamide........................................falë  nderuese
Hanife........................................musl  imane e çiltër, e pastër, e sinqertë
Hanije........................................ledh  atuese, e butë, e sjellshme, simpatike
Hasije........................................e veçantë, e posaçme
Haua........................................emri i bashkëshortes së Ademit alejhi selam
Hikmete........................................urt  ësi
Husane........................................tepë  r e bukur
kthehu lart

I
Ibtisame........................................bu  zëqeshje
Iffah........................................modes  ti, dëlirësi
Iffat........................................nders  hmëri
Ilham........................................intui  të, frymëzim
Ines........................................dasham  irësi
Intisare........................................tr  iumf
Imtihal........................................e sjellshme
Isire........................................e fortë, frymëzuese
Islahe........................................bami  rëse
Isma........................................që mbron
Ishrak........................................lind  ja e diellit
kthehu lart

J
Jara........................................flutur e vogël
Jasna........................................në arabisht do të thotë trëndafil i bardhë
Jasmin........................................lloj luleje
Jemame........................................lugi  në në Arabi
Jumna........................................fat i mirë, sukses
Jusra........................................përpa  rimtare, e majtë
kthehu lart

K
Kamalije........................................pë  rsosuri
Kamile........................................e përsosur, e plotë
Kanual........................................zamb  ak i ujit
Kasame........................................e mirë dhe e bukur
Kaula........................................që ka veçori të bukura
Kashish........................................atr  aksion
Kida........................................e ruajtur, e fortë
Kenza........................................thesa  r
Keram........................................natyr  ë bujare
Khatuun........................................zon  jë
Komal........................................e bukur
kthehu lart

L
Lama........................................errësi  rë e buzëve
Lamia........................................e buzëve të errëta
Lamise........................................e prekshme
Lanika........................................më e mira
Leshira........................................shu  më inteligjente
Latifa........................................e butë, e këndshme
Lebibe........................................e mençur, e zgjuar
Lehame........................................madh  ështore në bukuri dhe në mirësi, ajo që pergatitë mishin
Leila........................................natë
Lejla........................................e lindur natën, bukuri e errët
Lijana........................................butë  si
Liina........................................përdë  llim, butësi
Lubabe........................................prej femrave më të zgjedhura
Lubina........................................dëli  rësi
Lu'lu........................................marga  ritarë
kthehu lart

M
Maha........................................sytë e mëdhenj
Mahnur........................................ndri  çim hëne
Mahek........................................aromë
Mahrin........................................e ndritshme dhe e bukur si dielli
Mahrosh........................................pje  së e hënës, e këndshme
Mahum........................................drita e hënës
Mahuish........................................e bukur si hëna
Maira........................................hënë
Magfire........................................e falur
Mahira........................................e zellshme, eksperte, e zgjuar
Maja........................................prince  shë
Makbule........................................e pranuar
Mashal........................................drit  ë
Mazine........................................që i shkëlqen fytyra
Medenije........................................e kulturuar, qytetare
Mediha........................................e lavdërueshme
Meisare........................................pas  uri
Mehasin........................................buk  uri
Meliiha........................................e hirshme
Menahil........................................bur  im i ujit të freskët
Menar........................................dritë udhëzuese
Menhale........................................bur  im
Mehrije........................................e dalluar, e shkathtë
Mehriin........................................me natyrë dashjeje
Mehrish........................................aro  më e këndshme
Mehrunisa........................................g  rua e bukur
Mehuish........................................e bukur, hënë
Mejsane........................................yll  i që shkëlqen shumë
Merjem........................................nëna e Isait alejhi selam, e qëndrueshme
Meshkura........................................që falënderon
Metine........................................e fuqishme, guximtare
Misha........................................e lumtur pë tërë jetën
Mishel........................................një dritë
Mithaleh........................................sh  embullore
Mohga........................................drita e lumturisë
Mubineh........................................ajo që qartëson diçka
Muhsina........................................bam  irëse dhe e butë
Muneuer........................................e ndritshme
Munibe........................................e penduar, e kthyer
Munirah........................................e ndriçuar
Murade........................................e kërkuar
Musaret........................................lum  turi
Muskan........................................buzë  qeshje, lumturi
Muslimeh........................................be  simtare e devotshme
Muxhahideh........................................  ajo që përpiqet ne rrugë të All-lahut
Muzejne........................................zbu  kurim
kthehu lart

N
Nada........................................bujari  , njomësi
Nadia........................................shpre  së
Na'ire........................................e ndritshme, ndriçuese
Nadra........................................unike
Nafije........................................e dobishme
Nafise........................................e çmueshme
Nagina........................................gur i çmuar
Nagiin........................................perl  ë
Nahid........................................e ndershme
Nahida........................................e ngritur
Najla........................................me sy të gjerë
Namila........................................e heshtur, serioze
Nasiha........................................kësh  illuese
Nasime........................................flla  d, puhi
Nasriin........................................trë  ndafil i egër
Nasrin........................................lule e kaltër aromatike
Nasha........................................aromë  , parfum
Nashima........................................e urtë, e lulëzuar
Nashua........................................e ngallëzyer
Nuuriin........................................dri  të e shkëlqyer
Nauar........................................ajo që e ruan veten
Nazniin........................................e bukur
Nazuk........................................e njomë
Nedhra........................................shem  bullore, e njohur
Nedime........................................shoq  ëruese, mikeshë
Nejire........................................ndri  çuese
Nekibe........................................prij  ëse, e parë
Nekije........................................e pastër
Nelam........................................gur i çmuar
Nemira........................................e pastër, e kulluar
Nermin........................................lule  , e njomë, e butë
Neshiin........................................gjë e ëmbël
Nesime........................................ambi  ent i pastër, erë e mirë
Nesira........................................ndih  mëtare, fitimtare
Neuale........................................drit  ë e fortë, që e arrin qëllimin e vet
Nexhua........................................e cila e ruan sekretin
Nigar........................................e bukur
Niha........................................shi,
Nina........................................e këndshmja
Nishat........................................lumt  uri
Njasia........................................më e bukura
Nudare........................................e artë
Numa........................................e bukur dhe e këndshme
Nurijeh........................................ndr  içuese
Nuriin........................................e dashur
Nurhan........................................drit  ë
kthehu lart

R
Rabie........................................pranv  erë, kopsht
Radije........................................e kënaqur, e mjaftuar
Rafije........................................e lartë
Rahibe........................................zemë  rgjerë
Rajja........................................dritë
Rajna........................................e pastër
Ramisha........................................plo  të me trëndafila
Ramsha........................................fyty  rën porsi hëna
Rania........................................mbret  ëreshë
Rajana........................................derë e Xhennetit err-Rrejjan (Ejjub Albani)
Ratibe........................................e përqëndruar, e vendosur
Rauije........................................tran  smetuese e fjalëve të Profetit sal-lallahu alejhi ue selem
Rebiha........................................fito  re
Redane........................................e mençur, udhëzuese
Redife........................................përc  jellëse
Refike........................................shoq  ëruese, përkëdhelëse, emri i gruas së Ishakut alejhi selam
Rejah........................................rehat  i
Rehana........................................një grusht borziloku i ëmbël
Rehame........................................rigë shiu
Reihane........................................aro  ma e trëndafilit
Reide........................................udhëh  eqëse
Rejhane........................................shp  irtmirë, bimë qe ka aromë të mirë
Reike........................................e dëlirë, e patrazuar
Reina........................................mbret  ëreshë paqësore
Rekike........................................e butë, e ëmbël
Rexhije........................................që shpreson
Ramis........................................e fshehur, sekrete, e ruajtur
Rashide........................................e mençur, udhëzuese, e përqëndruar
Rezine........................................mode  ste
Rimsha........................................buqe  të lulesh
Rizuana........................................e bukur
Rona........................................dritë ndriçuese
Roshini........................................dri  të
Rubina........................................e bekuar me dashuri, ujëvarë
Rubije........................................sezo  na pranverore
Ruhina........................................arom  ë e këndshme
Rukhsana........................................e bukur
Ruksha........................................e bukur
Rumeisa........................................buq  etë lulesh
Rumeha........................................gur i bukur
Rukeja........................................e bija e pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam]
Ruhije........................................e qetë, e mëshirshme
Rukije........................................emri i vajzës së Profetit sal-lallahu alejhi ue selam
Ruvejda........................................e ngadalshme, që pret e nuk ngutet
kthehu lart

S
Sabije........................................që i robëron zemrat me bukurinë dhe moralin e saj
Sabiin........................................flla  d mëngjesi
Sabire........................................duri  mtare
Sabrina........................................trë  ndafil i bardhë
Sabura........................................shum  ë durimtare
Sadike........................................e sinqertë, e drejtë
Safa........................................qartës  i, dëlirësi mendjeje
Safijeh........................................e drejtë, e pastër, e qartë
Sahire........................................mahn  itëse, që të mahnitë me bukuri
Saime........................................agjër  uese
Saira........................................që e ruan nderin dhe pasurinë e saj dhe të të tjerëve
Sakine........................................e qetë, e vendosur
Salije........................................shpi  rtmirë
Saliha........................................e drejtë, e devotshme
Samaira........................................mah  nitëse
Samuja........................................e vendosur, guximtare
Sanika........................................me mendje të fortë, me zemër të ngrohtë
Sara........................................prince  shë
Sarah........................................e dëlirë, e lumtur
Sarije........................................udhë  tim nate
Saxhide........................................e përulur ndaj All-llahut
Seade........................................e lumtur
Sedef........................................gocë deti, perlë
Sehade........................................që flen pak, e zgjuar
Sehije........................................fisn  ike, bujare
Sehile........................................e thjeshtë
Sehrish........................................lin  dja e diellit
Seide........................................e gëzuar
Sejide........................................udhë  heqëse
Sekine........................................e qetë, e butë, modeste
Selma........................................paqës  ore
Semaa........................................qiell  i
Sekina........................................e qetë dhe e lehtë
Semina........................................buja  re
Semiin........................................e çmueshme
Semire........................................bash  këbiseduese
Senada........................................e hirshme
Senae........................................lindj  e, ndriçim
Senije........................................shnd  ritëse
Sofia........................................e bukur
Soreja........................................prin  ceshë
Sorfina........................................e pastër nga pisllëku, e thjeshtë
Suhejla........................................e rrjedhshme, e patrazuar
Suhira........................................e bukur
Sukejna........................................reh  ati
Sumeja........................................e lartë në pozitë, me vlerë
Sunja........................................dritë dielli, shkëlqim
kthehu lart

SH
Shahla........................................lule e errët, sytë e errët bojë hiri
Shakila........................................e hijshme, e bukur
Shakira........................................fal  ënderuese
Shamima........................................fll  ad aromatik
Shanum........................................dinj  itet, bekim i Allahut
Shanza........................................grua dinjitoze
Shanzi........................................trën  dafil
Shazia........................................arom  atike
Shezana........................................pri  nceshë
Shefike........................................e dhembshme
Shekura........................................fal  ënderuese
Shemame........................................aro  më
Shermin........................................mod  esti
Shesmiin........................................sh  umë e bukur, besnike, me zemër të artë
Shefae........................................shër  uese, ndërmjetësuese
Shehame........................................shp  irtmirë, që kryen punë të rëndësishme
Shejma........................................që i paraqitet era dhe shija e mirë prej fytyrës së saj
Shekime........................................tri  mëreshë, guximtare, me zemër te fortë
Shemae........................................me erë të fortë
Shiriin........................................e ëmbël
Shujana........................................gux  imtare, e fortë
Shukrije........................................fa  lënderuese
kthehu lart

T
Tahire........................................e pastër
Taibe........................................pendu  ese
Tejba........................................e dëlirë
Tajibe........................................e mirë, e kënaqshme
Talaue........................................e bukur, lulëzuese
Talibe........................................nxën  ëse
Tanisha........................................lum  turi
Tara........................................yll
Taraife........................................diç  ka e re
Tefdile........................................e vlefshme
Tehije........................................përs  hëndetëse
Temim........................................e plotë, e shëndoshë
Tensim........................................erë e lehtë
Terime........................................që i nënshtrohet vetëm All-llahut
Terxhumane........................................  shpjeguese, përkthyese, sqaruese
Teshrife........................................në vend të lartë, e ngritur
Tezim........................................respe  kt
Tezmin........................................që ka cilësi të mira
Teufike........................................e sukseshme
Teusile........................................shp  resë dhe nënshtrim
Tisha........................................që është plotë jetë
kthehu lart

TH
Thabite........................................e vendosur, guximtare
Thakibe........................................men  dimtare
Thekafe........................................me prestigj, e kulturuar
Thana........................................falën  derim, lavdërim
Themare........................................fry  tdhënëse
Themine........................................e shtrenjtë, e çmueshme
Thoreja........................................yll
Thubate........................................e fuqishme
kthehu lart

XH
Xhahide........................................e angazhuar, e zellshme
Xhebraje........................................da  shuri, respekt
Xhelae........................................sqar  uese
Xhelile........................................e shkëlqyeshme
Xhemane........................................per  lë
Xhemile........................................buk  uroshe
Xherie........................................e fuqishme
Xhesina........................................zem  ërmirë
Xheuahire........................................d  iamant
Xheurije........................................lu  lekuqe, e çmueshme
Xhijade........................................shu  më e mirë, fisnike
Xhihan........................................mend  je kreative
Xhumane........................................per  lë e argjendtë
kthehu lart

U
Uabisa........................................diçk  a e ndritshme
Uahide........................................e veçantë, unike
Uafije........................................besn  ike
Uaide........................................që mban premtimin
Uaije........................................që e kupton mirë çdo send
Uathike........................................e besueshme
Uaxhide........................................e pasur, e fuqishme
Uedide........................................e dashur
Uehibe........................................dhur  uese
Uerda........................................trënd  afil
Uerisha........................................lum  turi
Uesime........................................e mirë, e bukur, e dalluar
Uudade........................................simp  atike
kthehu lart

Z
Zahide........................................aske  te, e dëgjueshme ndaj Allahut, e kënaqur me pak
Zahire........................................fisn  ike, e lartë, e qartë
Zaara........................................lule e bukur
Zarija........................................buku  ri dhe dritë
Zeba........................................bukuri
Zehna........................................bukur  oshe
Zehra........................................e ndritshme, fytyrë që shkëlqen nga drita
Zejnebe........................................lis me aromë të mirë
Zejnije........................................dek  orim, stoli
Zekije........................................inte  ligjente
Zerina........................................prin  ceshë, e mençur
Zerka........................................kaltr  ina
Zijade........................................përp  arimtare, që jep shumë
Zinete........................................stol  i, hijeshi, bukuri
Zoeja........................................jetë
Zoha........................................dritë
Zohura........................................e pafajshme dhe dashamirëse
Zoja........................................që do
Zuhdije........................................tep  ër e devotshme, askete
Zuhijra........................................e bukur dhe e mirë
Zuhra........................................shkël  qesi
Zuhrije........................................e bukur, e mirë
Zulejha........................................gru  aja e mbretit të Egjiptit që u dashurua në Jusufin alejhi selam
Zurafete........................................e lehtë, e butë
kthehu lart


Emrat e gjinisë mashkullore
A B D F G H I J K L M N R S SH T TH U Z


A
AbdulAdl........................................ro  b i të Drejtit
AbdulAdhijm.......................................  .rob i Madhështorit
AbdulAkhir........................................  rob i të Fundit
AbdulAlij........................................r  ob i të Lartit
AbdulAlim........................................r  ob i të Gjithëditurit
AbdulAziz........................................r  ob i Fuqiplotit
AbdulBaith........................................  rob i Ringjallësit
AbdulBari........................................r  ob i Zhvilluesit
AbdulBaki........................................r  ob i të Përhershmit
AbdulBatin........................................  rob i të Padukshmit
AbdulBasid........................................  rob i Çliruesit
AbdulBedij........................................  rob i Shpikësit
AbdulBerr........................................r  ob i burimit të së mirës
AbdulBesir........................................  rob i Atij që sheh çdo gjë
AbduDarr........................................ro  b i Dëmsjellësit
AbdulDhahir.......................................  .rob i të Dukshmit
AbdulEuel........................................r  ob i të Parit
AbdulFetah........................................  rob i Dhënësit të fitores
AbdulGafar........................................  rob i Falësit
AbdulGani........................................r  ob i Vetë-Mjaftuesit
AbdulHadi........................................r  ob i Udhëzuesit
AbdulHafid........................................  rob i Përulësit
AbdulHafidh.......................................  .rob i Mbrojtësit
AbdulHaj........................................ro  b i të Gjallit
AbdulHak........................................ro  b i së Vërtetës
AbdulHakem........................................  rob i Gjykuesit
AbdulHakim........................................  rob i të Urtit
AbdulHalijm.......................................  .rob i Vetë-Përmbajtësit
AbdulHamid........................................  rob i Atij që është i denj për lavdërim
AbdulHanan........................................  rob i të Mëshirshmit
AbdulHasib........................................  rob i Llogarimarrësit
AbdulKabid........................................  rob i Shtrënguesit
AbdulKadir........................................  rob i të Aftit
AbdulKahar........................................  rob i Mposhtësit
AbdulKajjum.......................................  .rob i Atij që Vetë-Mbahet
AbdulKauij........................................  rob i të Fortit
AbdulKerim........................................  rob i Bujarit
AbdulKhabir.......................................  .rob i Atij që është i të Informuarit
AbdulKhalik.......................................  .rob i Krijuesit
AbdulKebir........................................  rob i të Madhit
AbdulKudus........................................  rob i të Shenjtit
AbduLatif........................................r  ob i të Butit
AbdulMani........................................r  ob i Atij që parandalon
AbdulMelik........................................  rob i Sundimtarit
AbdulMenan........................................  rob i Mirëbërësit
AbdulMetin........................................  rob i të Pathyeshmit
AbdulMexhid.......................................  .rob i të Lavdishmit
AbdulMubdi........................................  rob i Nismëtarit
AbdulMudhil.......................................  .rob i Nështruesit
AbdulMuhejmin.....................................  ...rob i Mbrojtësit
AbdulMugni........................................  rob i Pasuridhënësit
AbdulMuid........................................r  ob i Rikrijuesit
AbdulMukadim......................................  ..rob i Nismëtarit
AbdulMuntekim.....................................  ...rob i Atij që denon keqbërjet
AbdulMuhji........................................  rob i Jetëdhënësit
AbdulMuhsi........................................  rob i Gjithënjohësit
AbdulMuhsin.......................................  .rob i Mirëbërësit
AbdulMuiz........................................r  ob i Ngritësit
AbdulMumin.......................................  .rob i Ruajtësit të Fesë
AbdulMumitë.......................................  .rob i Vdekjeprurësit
AbduMuntekim......................................  ..rob i Ndëshkuesit
AbdulMukit........................................  rob i Ushqyesit
AbdulMuktedir.....................................  ...rob i të Fortit
AbdulMuksit.......................................  .rob i të Drejtit
AbdulMutekebir....................................  ....rob i të Madhërishmit
AbdulMusauir......................................  ..rob i Formëdhënësit
AbdulMuxhib.......................................  .rob i Lutjepranuesit
AbdulNafi........................................r  ob i të Volitshmit
AbdulNasir........................................  rob i Ndimuesit
AbdulRab........................................ro  b i Zotit
AbdulRrahim.......................................  .rob i Përdëllestarit
AbdulRafi........................................r  ob i Atij që lartëson
AbdulRakib........................................  rob i Vigjiluesit
AbdulRashid.......................................  .rob i Udhëzuesit
AbdulRauf........................................r  ob i të Mëshirshmit
AbduRrahman.......................................  .rob i të Gjithëmëshirshmit
AbduRrezak........................................  rob i Furnizuesit
AbduSabur........................................r  ob i Durimtarit
AbduSamed........................................r  ob i të Përjetshmit
AbduSami........................................ro  b i Atij që dëgjon çdo gjë
AbduSelam........................................r  ob i Dhënësit të paqes
AbduSetar........................................r  ob i Atij që i fsheh gabimet
AbduSubuuh........................................  rob i Atij që është skajshmërisht i pastër
AbduShafi........................................r  ob i Shëruesit
AbduShehid........................................  rob i Dëshmuesit
AbduShekur........................................  rob i Vlerësuesit
AbduTeuab........................................r  ob i Pendim-Pranuesit
AbdulUehab........................................  rob i Dhuruesit
AbdulUahid........................................  rob i të Vetmit
AbdulUalij........................................  rob i Udhëheqësit
AbdulUarith.......................................  .rob i Trashëguesit Suprem
AbdulUasie........................................  rob i Gjithëpërfshirësit
AbdulUaxhid.......................................  .rob i Kreatorit
AbdulUduud........................................  rob i Atij që është i përzemërt
AbdulUekil........................................  rob i Kujdestarit
AbdulUelij........................................  rob i Mikut Mbrojtës
AbdulUesi........................................r  ob i Gjithpërfshirësit
AbdulUexhid.......................................  .rob i Gjetësit
Abdullah........................................ro  b i All-llahut
AbduXhami........................................r  ob i Tubuesit
AbdulXhebar.......................................  .rob i Shtrënguesit, Detyruesit
AbdulXheliil......................................  ..rob i Fisnikut
AbdulXheuad.......................................  .rob i Bujarit
Abid........................................adhuru  es
Abisali........................................luf  tëtar në Islam
Abrar........................................devot  shmëri
Adil........................................i drejtë
Adiim........................................i rrallë
Afak........................................vendi ku takohet Toka dhe Qielli
Affan........................................perso  n falës
Afif........................................modest
Afijf........................................i pastër, i ndershëm, i devotshëm
Afraz........................................i qëndrueshëm si mali, aftësia për t'u përballuar me çdo gjë
Afzal........................................më i miri
Ahdan........................................shoku më i mirë
Ahil........................................princ
Ahmed........................................më i admiruari
Ahsan........................................më i miri
Aiman........................................i patrembur, guximtar
Aixhaz........................................beki  m
Ajan........................................dhurat  ë e Zotit
Akil........................................inteli  gjent
Ali........................................i lartë
Alman........................................i mirë, i urtë
Almir........................................princ
Ammar........................................me iman të fortë, njëri nga Sahabet
Amir........................................komand  ant, princ
Amr........................................emri Sahabi
Amin........................................besnik  , kujdestar
Amir........................................i civilizuar
Aniik........................................elega  nt
Anuar........................................vezul  lues
Ariib........................................i shkathtë
Ariz........................................njeri i respektueshëm
Asad........................................luan
Asim........................................njeri që largohet nga mëkatet
Ashar........................................ai që ka urtësi
Ashfak........................................shok i dhembshëm
Atib........................................shumë i devotshëm
Atif........................................i dhembshur
Ather........................................i thjeshtë, i pastër
Auf........................................mysafir  , aromë, luan
Axhir........................................shpër  blim
Azam........................................i vendosur
Azfer........................................udhëh  eqës
Azim........................................i vendosur
Edib........................................i kulturuar
kthehu lart

B
Basim........................................i buzëqeshur
Basil........................................trim
Bekir........................................guxim  tar, luan
Beshar........................................prur  ës i lajmeve të mira
Bilal........................................emri i muezinit të Pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam]
Bishr........................................gëzim
Burejd........................................ftoh  ët, mendje
kthehu lart

D
Dajjen........................................sund  ues i fuqishëm
Damin........................................garan  tues, siguri
Damir........................................zemër  , ndëgjegje
Danijal........................................int  eligjent
Danish........................................urtë  si, mësim, shkencë
Daud........................................emër pejgamberi
Demura........................................xixë drite
Deuid........................................princ
Dilauer........................................gux  imtar
Dildar........................................i hirshëm, i dashur
Dija........................................dritë
Dijari........................................dhur  atë
kthehu lart

F
Fadil........................................i ndershëm, i shquar
Faik........................................i shkëlqyeshëm
Faiz........................................fitimt  ar
Fehim........................................intel  igjent
Feisal........................................i fortë, i hijshëm
Feizan........................................eleg  ancë, nder
Fexharudin........................................  i pari
Fekih........................................gazmo  r
Feleh........................................sukse  s
Ferid........................................unik
Faris........................................guxim  tar
Faruk........................................ai që dallon të vërtetën nga e pavërteta
Fasih........................................eloku  ent
Fatah........................................ai që fiton
Feuzi........................................i suksesshëm
Fejd........................................begati
Fejzan........................................dash  amirësi
Feroz........................................që shndritë
Fiddah........................................argj  end
Firas........................................mendj  emprehtë
Firoz........................................dhura  të
Fudeil........................................me karakter të shkëlqyeshëm
kthehu lart

G
Gaith........................................shi
Galib........................................fitue  s
Ganim........................................i suksesshëm
Gauth........................................ndihm  ues, mbrojtës
Gejur........................................vetër  espektues
Gazi........................................pushtu  es, luftëtar
Gufran........................................falë  s
Gutejf........................................i begatë
Gohar........................................diama  nt
Gulab........................................trënd  afil
Gulfam........................................fyty  rë-trëndafili
Gulshan........................................kop  sht lulesh
kthehu lart

H
Hadi........................................udhëhe  qës, udhëzues
Hafid........................................i urti
Hafiz........................................mbroj  tës
Hafs........................................i riu i luanit
Haliim........................................i duruar
Hamdan........................................ai që lartëson
Hamza........................................luan
Hanif........................................besim  tar i vërtetë
Hani........................................i kënaqur
Haris........................................kujde  star vigjilues
Harith........................................lëru  es
Harun........................................emër pejgamberi
Hasan........................................i hijshëm, i mirë
Hasin........................................i bukur, i mençur
Hashmat........................................din  jitet, lavdi
Hajat........................................jetë
Hejthem........................................faj  kua i ri
Hazim........................................i matur, i urtë
Hisam........................................shpat  ë e mprehtë
Hilal........................................hënë e re
Himajet........................................mbr  ojtje, mbështetje
Hisham........................................buja  ri
Humen........................................shpir  tmirë, me natyrë të mirë
Husam........................................shpat  ë
Humejun........................................i bekuar, mbretëror
Husni........................................i hijshëm
Husein........................................i bukur
kthehu lart

I
Ibrahim........................................emë  r pejgamberi
Idris........................................emër pejgamberi
Ihsan........................................bamir  ësi
Ihtiram........................................nde  r, i nderuar
Ijad........................................bujar
Ikrime........................................emër sahabi
Ilan........................................njeri i mirë
Ilifat........................................miqë  si, mirësi
Iljas........................................emër pejgamberi
Imad........................................shtyll  ë fuqie, me besim në vete
Imran........................................emër pejgamberi
Inam........................................shpërb  lim
Inajet........................................dhur  atë, mirësi
Isa........................................emër pejgamberi
Isam........................................mbrojt  ës
Is'hak........................................emër pejgamberi
Ismail........................................emër pejgamberi
Izan........................................bindje
Izz........................................lavdi, nder, prestigj, pozitë e lartë
kthehu lart

J
Jahja........................................emër pejgamberi
Jakuut........................................gur i çmuar
Jakub........................................emër pejgamberi
Jar........................................shok
Jasin........................................Ja Sin janë shkronja të Kur'anit. Vetëm Allahu e di domethënien e këtyre shkronjave.
Jauar........................................ndihm  ues
Jeman........................................i bekuar
Junus........................................emër pejgamberi
Jusr........................................rehati  , komfort
Jusuf........................................emër pejgamberi
kthehu lart

K
Kamil........................................i plotë
Kamran........................................sigu  ri dhe ndihmues
Kazim........................................që përmbahet nga zemërimi
Khaliid........................................i qëndrueshëm
Khaliil........................................mik
Kejsan........................................i urtë
Khunejs........................................i fshehtë [emër sahabi]
Kinza........................................thesa  r i fshehur
kthehu lart

L
Lebiib........................................i arsyeshëm, inteligjent
Leith........................................luan
Lijaket........................................vle  rë, meritë
Lu'ej........................................mburo  jë
kthehu lart

M
Madani........................................i kulturuar
Mahad........................................i këndshëm, madhështor
Mahbir........................................guxi  mtar
Mahir........................................i shkathët
Mexhd........................................lavdi  , bujari
Mensur........................................fiti  mtar
Makil........................................intel  igjent
Maruf........................................i njohur, i pranuar
Merzuk........................................i bekuar, me fat
Meshkur........................................që meriton lavdërimin
Mesud........................................i lumtur, fatlum
Masrur........................................i gëzueshëm
Matin........................................i fortë, i vazhdueshëm
Mejsareh........................................re  hati, komfort
Mika........................................i lezetshëm, i qetë, inteligjent
Misbah........................................drit  ë
Muazam........................................i respektuar
Muadh........................................i mbrojtur
Mualim........................................mësu  es
Mubarek........................................i bekuar, fatlum
Mubeshir........................................pë  rhapës i lajmit të mirë
Muejjed........................................i mbrojtur
Muhamed........................................emr  i i pejgamberit të fundit [salallahu alejhi ue selam]
Muhid........................................ai që beson në njëshmërinë e Allahut
Mufid........................................i dobishëm
Muhib........................................ai që do, shok
Muhlis........................................i sinqertë
Muhsin........................................bami  rës
Muhsin........................................ndih  mues
Muhtedi........................................i udhëzuar drejt
Muin........................................ai që ndihmon
Mukbil........................................i radhës, i ardhshëm
Muneuer........................................i ndriçuar
Munir........................................i ndritshëm
Mutaz........................................krena  r
Mu'tasim........................................i hijshëm
Musa........................................emër pejgamberi
Mustenir........................................ma  dhështor
Mushir........................................kësh  illues
Mutejjib........................................er  ëmirë
Muxhahid........................................lu  ftëtar
Muzafer........................................fit  imtar
Muzekir........................................për  kujtues
kthehu lart

N
Na'il........................................përfi  tues
Nabil........................................njeri bujar
Nabig........................................gjeni
Nadim........................................shok, mik
Nadir........................................i dashur, i rrallë
Nadr........................................lulëzi  m, i begatë
Naiim........................................bekim  , rehati
Nakib........................................udhëh  eqës
Nasif........................................i drejtë
Nasim........................................fllad  , puhi
Nasir........................................ai që ndihmon
Nasif........................................i drejtë, i paanshëm
Nasr........................................ndihmë  , fitore
Nauid........................................përgë  zim
Nazif........................................i pastër, i thjeshtë
Nehan........................................i bukur
Nexhm........................................yll
Nidal........................................lufti  m, mbrojtje
Nihal........................................i lumtur, përparimtar
Numan........................................njeri me të gjitha bekimet e Allahut
Nuh........................................emër pejgamberi
Nuri........................................i ndritshëm
kthehu lart

R
Raid........................................udhëzu  es
Rabar........................................perso  n dashamirës
Rafan........................................i bukur, i hirshëm
Rafi........................................i lartë, i kulturuar, i gdhendur
Raonar........................................lavd  i
Raziin........................................i përmbajtur, serioz, i kthjellët
Rebij........................................pranv  erë, fllad
Rebia........................................gjelb  ërim
Reis........................................i pasur, udhëheqës
Reshad........................................i matur
Riduan........................................ruaj  tës i portave të parajsës
Rijad........................................kopsh  te
Roshan........................................i ndritshëm, me shkëlqim
Rukaneh........................................i fortë, i vendosur
kthehu lart

S
Sa'd........................................lumtur  i, aftësi shprehëse
Sa'dan........................................fatl  um
Sa'ud........................................fatlu  m
Sadat........................................bekim  , nder
Safir........................................i pashëm
Sabahat........................................buk  uri, lezet
Sabir........................................durim  tar
Sadid........................................i rëndësishëm
Sahib........................................shoqë  rues, mik
Sahir........................................vigji  lent, syçelë
Salih........................................i sigurt, i plotë
Sami........................................fisnik  , i lartë
Samit........................................i heshtur
Sehl........................................i lehtë, i pakomplikuar
Seiid........................................i hareshëm
Se'id........................................i lumtur
Sejf........................................shpatë
Sejid........................................zotër  i
Selim........................................i sigurt, i lirë
Selman........................................i sigurt
Suheib........................................i kuq pak
Suhejl........................................miqë  sor
Subhi........................................mëngj  esi i hershëm
Suhejb........................................emër sahabi
Sulejman........................................em  ër pejgamberi
kthehu lart

SH
Shad........................................i lumtur
Shakiil........................................i pashëm
Shamiim........................................aro  më
Shamil........................................i gjithanshëm, i plotë
Shan........................................dinjit  et, madhështi
Sharik........................................vezu  llues
Shazad........................................prin  c
Shaxhi........................................guxi  mtar
Shefik........................................përd  ëllestar, i butë
Shejan........................................inte  ligjent
Shemshir........................................sh  pata e nderit
Sheukat........................................fis  nikëri
Shiraz........................................i këndshëm
Shuajb........................................emër pejgamberi
Shuxha........................................trim
kthehu lart

T
Taban........................................i shkëlqyeshëm
Tabassum........................................i buzëqeshur
Tahir........................................i dëlirë, i ndershëm
Tahsiin........................................ngr  itje e vlerës
Talal........................................i mahnitshëm
Talha........................................lloj druri
Tekij........................................i devotshëm
Tammam........................................buja  r
Tanim........................................valë deti
Temim........................................i plotë
Temkiin........................................din  jitet
Teimur........................................heku  r
Tejmur........................................trim dhe i fortë
Tenuir........................................i ndriçuar
Teufik........................................ndih  më apo udhëzim hyjnor
Turhan........................................i mëshirës
kthehu lart

TH
Thabit........................................i fortë, i vendosur
Thaman........................................vler  ë, çmim
Thekaf........................................që tejkalon në aftësi
kthehu lart

U
Ueil........................................i qetë, paqësor
Uafi........................................besnik
Uahid........................................unik
Uaxhih........................................buja  r, i shquar
Uekas........................................luftë  tar
Uesiim........................................i pashëm
Uesif........................................njeri virtuoz
Uethik........................................i fortë, me besim në vete
Ubejd........................................adhur  ues
Ubejdullah........................................  rob i Allahut
Umer........................................emri i halifes së dytë
Umejr........................................emër i vjetër arab
Umran........................................përpa  rim
Unejs........................................i butë, i ngrohtë, i dashur, i qeshur, gazmor, i shoqërueshëm
Urueh........................................mbësh  tjetje
Usame........................................përsh  krim i luanit
Usejd........................................luan i vogël
Uthman........................................emri i halifes së tretë
Uzejr........................................i çmuar
kthehu lart

Z
Zaim........................................udhëhe  qësi
Zafir........................................fitim  tar
Zahir........................................i ndritshëm
Zain........................................shok, i dashur
Zeker........................................i pashëm, me zemër të mirë
Zekerija........................................em  ër pejgamberi
Zejd........................................i bollshëm
Zia........................................i urtë
Ziaud........................................shkël  qim
Zijad........................................begat  i
Zubejr........................................emër i përshtatshëm, emër sahabi
Zuhejr........................................i kthjellët, i mprehtë
kthehu lart


Emërtimi i fëmijve me emrat e sahabëve (Shoqëruesve të Profetit Muhammed sal-lallahu alejhi ue selem)

Bekir........................................Ebu Bekr es-Siddik
Umer........................................Umer ibnul Khatab el-Faruku
Uthman........................................Uthm  an ibnu Affan dhun-Nurejn
Ali........................................Ali Ibn Ebi Talib
Seid........................................Seid ibnu Amr el-Xhumehij
Tufejl........................................Abdu  llah ibn Hudhafe es-Sehmij
Umejr........................................Umejr ibnu Uehb
Berra........................................el-Berrau ibnu Malik el-Ensari
Thumame........................................Thu  mame ibnu Uthal
Amr........................................Amr ibnu Xhamuh
Ubejde........................................Ebu ibnul Xherrah
Ikrima........................................Ikri  ma ibn Ebu Xhehl
Zejd........................................Zejdul Khajr, Adij ibnu Hatim et-Taij
Usame ........................................Usame ibnu Zejd
Seid ........................................Seid ibnu Zejd
Umejr........................................Umejr ibn Sadi
Xhaferr........................................Xha  fer ibnu Ebi Talib
Sead........................................Sead ibnu Ebi Uekas
Hudhejfe........................................Hu  dhejfe ibnu Jemani
Habib........................................Habib ibnu Zejd el-Ensari
Rebia........................................Rebia ibnu Kaab
Asim........................................Asim ibnu Thabit
Habab........................................Habab ibnu Eretti
Suraka........................................Sura  ka ibnu Malik
Thabit........................................Thab  it ibnu Kajs el-Ensari
Muadh........................................Muadh ibnu Xhebel
Khadid........................................Khal  id ibn Uelid
Nuajm........................................Nuajm ibnul Mesudi
Utbe........................................Utbe bin Gauzan
Zubejr........................................Zube  jr bin el-Auan
Hamza........................................Hamza bin AbdulMutalib
Abbas........................................Abbas bin AbdulMutalib
Katade........................................Kata  de bin Numan
Amar........................................Amar ibn Jasir
Musab........................................Mus  ab bin Umejr
Ej-jub........................................Ebu Ejjub el-Ensari
Selman........................................Selm  an el-Farisi
Ebu Dherr........................................Ebu Dherr el-Gafari
Talha........................................Ebu Talha el-Ensari
Zijad........................................Zijad el-Harithi
kthehu lart


Emërtimi i fëmijëve me emra të Profetëve
ADEM
IDRIS
NUH
HUD
SALIH
IBRAHIM
ISMAIL
ISHAK
JAKUB
JUSUF
SHUAJB
MUSA
DAUD
SULEJMAN
EJJUB
JUNUS
ZEKERIJA
JAHJA
LLUKMAN
DHULKIFL
ELJESA
UZEJR
ISA
MUHAMMED
kthehu lart


Emrat e fëmijëve te Profetit sal-lallahu alejhi ue selem
Fatime........................................nëna e Hasanit dhe Huseinit, radijall-llahu anha
Ibrahim........................................dja  li i Profetit alejhi salatu ue selam
Rukije........................................migr  uesja e dyfishtë (në Etiopi dhe Medine)
Zejnebe........................................vaj  za me e madhe radijall-llahu anha
Ummi Kulthum........................................gru  aja e Uthmanit radijall-llahu anha
kthehu lart


Emrat e grave të Profetit sal-lallahu alejhi ue selem
Khatixhe........................................Kh  atixhe bint Huejlid
Seuda........................................Seude  te bin Zumat el-Arimije
Aisheh........................................Aish  eh bint Ebi Bekr es-Siddik
Hafsa........................................Hafsa bint Umer
Zejneb........................................Zejn  eb bint Huzejne
Ummi Seleme........................................Ummi Seleme bint Zadu er-Rekb
Ummi Habibe........................................Ummi Habibe Remlete bint Ebi Sufjan
Xhuvejrijeh.......................................  .Xhuvejrijeh bint el-Harith el-Hazaije
Zejneb........................................Zejn  ebe bint Xhahshi
Safije........................................Safi  jete bint Haji
Mejmune........................................Mej  munete bint el-Harith el-Hilalijete

----------


## KaLajsi

Me leje te shtoj edhe un ca emra?

Tahir , Sulejman , Hatixhe .

----------


## fisniku-student

Eshte Interesante ,se kur dikush ka nje emer Musliman ,ai person qe mban kete emer shifet me nje sy te keq dhe tentohet te perqeshet,ndersa kur dikush mban nje emer ,doren ne zemer ai emer vetem mund te jetë kombinim shkronjash dhe asgje tjeter,apo noj emer i huaj,jo shqiptar,dhe jo musliman,ateher nuk shifen keta emra si te kritikuar nga te tjeret...

del nje tip kritikon tjetrin se ka emrin Hajdar apo Abdullah ,ndersa per vete mban emrin Eduard apo John...ku qendron ketu dallimi ne mangesi apo ne gabim...

Njeriu kur te ve emere duhet te kete parasysh domedhenjen apo kuptimin e atij emri e jo vetem kombinim shkronjash apo emitim te  nje personaliteti...

----------


## Zëu_s

> "Emërtoni fëmijët tuaj me emra të bukur"


Ketu pajtohem une plotsisht me ty,

por

me trego ti mua perçka duhet une ti emertoj femijet e mi me nje domethenje te nje gjuhe te huaj e jo me nje domethenje te mire nga gjuha e shenjet e Zotit, nga gjuha shqipe ???

----------


## geezer

*si duket me eshte  fshi nje  koment   

desha te  falenderoj edhe nje her  per keta emra shum faleminderit*

----------


## bakudr

Ne liste mund te shtoni emrin *Adnan* ose *Adnant*

emra te bukur jane edhe emrat shqiptare, sidomos ato emra qe kane te bejne me te paret tane. Ashtu sic jane te shenjte (nuk po e them ne kuptim adhurimi) brezi yne familjar qe i njohim qe jane nena dhe babai ashtu jane te shenjte edhe parardhesit tane. 
Disa emra te bukur shqiptare jane *Arber*, *Taulant*, *Dardan*, *ilir*, *Indrit*.

Tani eshte ne preferencen e secilit qe te zgjedhe edhe emra me kuptim te bukur por qe jane ne gjuhe te huaj. Psh nje emer shume i perdorur ne shqiperi *Ervin*. Ka kuptimin i ndritshem. Eshte perdorur per nje kohe te gjate dhe na duket si i yni (si emer shqip) por nuk eshte. Duket i bukur gjithashtu pasi nuk duket se i perket nje gjuhe direkt sic mund te jene emrat: *Doloreza*- ky perdoret ne Shqiperi (i cili vetem nga kuptimi nuk eshte mire te vendoset), *Kondoleza*, ose *Principesha*. Keto emra bejne muuuuu qe jane italiane dhe nuk ka nevoje per emra kaq jashte spektrit te gjuhes shqipe. 

Por ama jo emra si psh: *Groshe*.

----------


## bakudr

Ka edhe prej atyre qe duan qe femijet e tyre te kene emra me kuptim fetar. Sic jane *Eva* apo *Hava*, *Adam* apo *Adem*, *David* apo *Davut* dhe kjo eshte zgjidhja e secilit. 

Dikush me lart tha se emri *Xhon* (John) eshte emer pa kuptim. Per mendimin tim ky eshte emer shume i bukur vetem se eshte versioni anglisht i emrit *Jahja*. Pra ketu ka vetem konflikt gjuhe dhe jo kuptimi.  

Nqs dikush do qe edhe feja e tij te reflektohet ne emrin e personit atehere mund te beje zgjedhje midis emrit *David* dhe *Daut*, *Sulejman* apo *Solomon*. Po ti biesh telit te ciftelise hollshem fare nderkohe qe kriteri i vetem eshte feja si i krishtere ashtu edhe musliman mund te anojne me shume nga versioni Daut dhe Sulejman pasi *David* dhe *Solomon* jane me shume versioni anglisht i ketyre emrave. Ne tokat ku kane shkelur pejgamberet emrat *Daut* dhe *Sulejman* perdoren si nga te krishteret ashtu edhe nga muslimanet.

Tani nje Meksikan femijes se tij ja ve emrin *Hesus*, qe ne anglisht eshte *Jesus*, ne shqip *Jezus* ose *Isa*. Megjithese ky emer duket sikur ka nevoje per trajtim te vecante vlen per te permendur se arabet e krishtere perdorin *Isa*.

----------


## fisniku-student

_Diqka ne lidhje me Emrat e ndaluar(qortuar) dhe Ndikimin qe e ka Emri per personalitetin e njeriut..._

Hadith:

*Me te verete ne diten e gjykimit do te thirreni me emrat tuaj dhe me emrat e baballareve tuaj,keshtu qe vendosni emrat te bukur (ebu derda)* 

*Nga te gjitha emrat tuaj,te Allahu me te dashur jan Abdullah dhe Abdurrahman (Omeri)
Vendosni emra perjgamberesh,ndersa emrat me te dashur jan Abdullah dhe Abdurrahman,me te sinqerit jan emrat Harith dhe Hemman,ndersa me te keqinjt janemrat Harb dhe Murra (ebu vehb el-Xhushemi)*

Maliku Transmeton :

*Omeri :*  e kishte pyetur nje njeri se si quhet ,
*Njerii :*  Xhemre (prush). 
*Omeri :* "Djali i kujt je",
*Njeriu :* djali i shihabit (flakes)
*Omeri :* cili eshte fisi ytë ?
_Njeriu :_ Hurka (nxehtesia ne brendi,flak) 
*Omeri :* ku eshte vendi u juaj ?
_Njeriu :_ Ne Harretun-nar (ne shkembin e zjarret),
*Omeri :* ne cilin rajon ,
_Njeriu :_ ne Dhatu ledha(zjarrin e fort) u pergjigj njeriu
*Omeri :* -Ngutu per te shpia jote ,se do te digjet familja.
Dhe me te vertet ashtu ndodhi siq i tha omeri....

Ibn Vehbi e permend se Perjagamberit a.s ia kan sjellur nje djalosh dhe pyeti: si ia keni lene emrin? *Saib* (i larguar ,i hedhur) ,u pergjigjen.
Mos e thirrni Saib por thirreni Abdullah ,por ,prap vazhduan qe ta therrisnin me emrin e tij te parë dhe Saibi nuk vdiq derisa nuk luajti mendesh...


Disa nga Emrat e daluar jan: Sundues i sundimtareve,mbret i mbretereve,sulltan i sulltaneve dhe shahu i shaheve,Faraon etjj..

*Emrat e shejtaneve :* Hinzeb,El-Velehan,el-eaver,el-exhdea.

Emra te kuranit apo te sureve,si jasin etj...

----------


## Omeri r.a

emrat shum te bukur me domethanje te paster edhe ne gjuhen e paster arabe

----------


## elbed

E di qe mund te jete hapur dhe here tjeter po gjithsesi nese mund te me ndihmoni do doja te dija ndonje link per emra femijesh muslimane. E di qe mund ti kerkosh ne Google, por para ca kohesh kam gjetur nje faqe qe bashke me kuptimin jepte dhe "pronoucation" e emrit.

----------


## strange

Qe .... http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=45589

Më jetë të gjatë!

----------


## Kosovar2006

> Ketu pajtohem une plotsisht me ty,
> 
> por
> 
> me trego ti mua perçka duhet une ti emertoj femijet e mi me nje domethenje te nje gjuhe te huaj e jo me nje domethenje te mire nga gjuha e shenjet e Zotit, nga gjuha shqipe ???


"Emërtoni fëmijët tuaj me emra të bukur"

Emrat Siq jan 

BESIM
ILIR
ENDRIT
GEZIM 
QENDRIM
 Besoj qe poashtu jan te  Lejuara

Po Emrat sidomos qe e ndiva para disa dite eshte FLAKA jan repsisht te ndaluar

----------

